# Quatuor Sacconi ou Xsample ?



## yagoda (Dec 31, 2021)

Bonjour. All IS in the title. What kind of info to help me for m'y choice. I like Xsample , just a little craw and thé sacconi more sweet. What about their workflow? Thanks


----------

